
OpenAI Five Loses Against Thai Pro Team - tosh
https://twitter.com/gdb/status/1119130982844526593
======
tosh
So far OpenAI Five won 1963 games and lost 9 (99.5% winrate)

[https://arena.openai.com/#/results](https://arena.openai.com/#/results)

